# Гормон роста



## Илья_ (20 Фев 2012)

У меня недостаточно прав для создания такой темы в соответствующем разделе форума, поэтому пишу здесь.

Нашел вот такой текст:



> Поскольку было выяснено положительное воздействие СТГ на скелет, были сделаны попытки лечить тяжелые травмы опорнодвигательного аппарата. Было выяснено, что на фоне лечения СТГ практически в 2 раза быстрее заживают все травмы позвоночника, повреждения крупных и мелких суставов.
> 
> Если повреждения костей поддаются более быстрому излечению с помощью любых анаболизирующих факторов, то повреждения хрящевой ткани реагируют лишь на лечение соматотропином.
> 
> ...


 
Кто что думает? Препарат легальный, продается без рецепта.


----------



## gudkov (20 Фев 2012)

Ну у курсящих качков и правда подобного рода повреждения включая грыжи МПД рубцуются и рассасываются быстрее. Возможно и ГР обладает подобным эффектом...


----------



## Илья_ (20 Фев 2012)

Всмысле, стероиды тоже помогают?


----------



## gudkov (22 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> Всмысле, стероиды тоже помогают?



Да


----------



## Андрей92 (20 Ноя 2012)

было бы интересно услышать о влиянии гормона роста на суставы человека)


----------



## Annyshka (20 Ноя 2012)

Андрей92
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9258/#post-112416
Простите за прямоту, но, вы в каждой теме будете задавать этот бредовый вопрос??? или вам не достаточного одного ответа было???


----------



## Андрей92 (20 Ноя 2012)

Annyshka написал(а):


> Андрей92
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9258/#post-112416
> Простите за прямоту, но, вы в каждой теме будете задавать этот бредовый вопрос??? или вам не достаточного одного ответа было???


Бредовый вопрос - ваш, так как про поведение при грыжи диска была написано наверное в 100 темах уже,а вам лень прочитать.
А этот вопрос очень актуален,так как гормон роста колят все звезды от начала и до конца жизни - пример Сталлоне,который выглядит в 65 лет на 40.


----------



## Annyshka (20 Ноя 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> Бредовый вопрос - ваш,


интересно... где мой вопрос то был?  


Андрей92 написал(а):


> А этот вопрос очень актуален,так как гормон роста колят все звезды от начала и до конца жизни - пример Сталлоне,который выглядит в 65 лет на 40.


так вы не том форуме его задаете, если ваша цель - молодо выглядеть


----------



## Андрей92 (20 Ноя 2012)

Гормон роста должен повышать регенерацию всех клеток,следовательно,восстанавливать позвоночник.


----------



## дрон43 (20 Ноя 2012)

Андрей, так различные ....болилы, ...аноаты, ..ростенолоны и повышают регенерацию, и меняют метаболизм и т.д, об этом спора нет, просто их действие во первых наиболее ярко выражено до 23-27 лет , а во вторых не забывайте о побочках, с которыми ни лив52, ни всякие эссенциале форте справиться на все сто не смогут. Любой организм индивидуален, а применяя стандартные схемы приёма данных препаратов атлеты сами себя загоняют в ещё более опасную группу риска.


----------



## Андрей92 (20 Ноя 2012)

группу риска чего? у обычных антибиотиков побочные эффекты вплоть до летального исхода,но мы их принимаем...


----------



## Евгений Филиппов (21 Мар 2013)

Я тоже думаю что гормон роста или пептиды должны ускорять регенерацию связок и суставов и позвоночных дисков в том числе. Скажу чесно чтобы мне врачи не сказали буду пробывать сначала пептиды так как не такие сильные и не такие дорогие. У меня протрузия но 5 мм, если что то получиться то обязательно выложу снимки до и после. Кроме того к СТГ хочу взять пептиды института Геронтологии из Питера. Это лбо развод либо наука будущего. Причём я больше склоняюсь ко второму.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2013)

Решили так делайте, что тут скажешь.


----------



## gudkov (29 Мар 2013)

Какие еще пептиды)))


----------

